# Looking for some help with Multi Gym *Newbie*



## babymable (Apr 2, 2015)

Just seeing if anyone can give me some advice on using a Multi Gym. Basically I am trying to lose a lot of weight and tone up. Is using a multi gym going to help me with that or is it more for building muscle. Most of my fat is in my stomach, butt and some areas of the back, are there any good exercises on the multi gym that will help. I also have a stand up punch bag and weights. I do have bulging discs in my lower back which is extremely painful so exercising can be hard sometimes. I also suffer from sever depression, anxiety and Fibromyalgia.

I was looking at doing DDP Yoga which looks doable for me but just wanted to get some other people's opinions. I understand that exercise is just part of losing weight and that I need to control and monitor my eating as well so I will be using the My Fitness Pal app to track my calories.

I am 5'2 and as of this morning 17st 4.

Thanks


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Diet is key to success - the keto diet has worked for several people I know. The weights / multigym will help toning. Loathe to advise exercises due to the bulging discs issue and suggesting exercises that would aggravate the issue. Plenty of routines on you tube though. I'm sure that exercise will help with the depression once you start seeing results. Consistency will bring results.

Good luck


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The good news is that diet is much more important than exercise, and losing fat with no exercise at all is perfectly possible. Using Myfitnesspal is a good plan. To lose body fat you simply need to eat fewer calories than you use.

Exercise can help of course, particularly with depression actually. You obviously need to be very careful with regards your back and follow whatever advice you've been given regarding this. Something like brisk walking may be a good place to start.

Good luck!


----------



## babymable (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I do take the dogs for walks every night but it's not enough. I can struggle with walking because that sets the pain in my back off which is why I was thinking with the multi gym I can sit but then I'm only really working my arms / legs when that's really not the problem areas. I'm going to try DDP yoda and see what happens. Seen a lot of success storied with people with back issues and it actually helping them so fingers crossed that may work.

I'm not a large eater so I may just have a shake in the morning then 2 meals / snacks during the day. It's so hard with the depression though 1 day I am all ready to go and the next my mood changes and I don't want to do anything. I really just need to get my head in the right mind set and get as much information as possible to help me. I have been looking through the forum and it seems like a lot of friendly knowledgeable people so I will stick around to help keep me motivated.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

@babymable - do you think that the depression is linked to your weight issues ? Once you start exercising the progress you make inspires you and makes you feel better about yourself. It also releases feel good hormones < ?


----------

